# How To Change A Tire The APBT Way



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

*How To Change A Tire The APBT Way*

*Look what I got mommy!
Do you need the tires changed on your truck? I can do it!*









*Just get the jack out for me please and watch out here I come!*









*Just let me chew the rope off of it first and I'll be right there.*








*
It looks a little small. I need a bigger tire! Let me run to the garage and see what I've got*









*OK I'm done ...That'll be 50 bucks *:roll:


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

im not trying to take over the post but your dogs are so prety if you can could yu post picz of them all please


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks! I'll try to get them all up eventually 

I stink on a PC


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

cute pics thats too funny


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

you can see the pride in her eyes! That tire is like a treasure to her!!!


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

where did you get that. I wanna get Maggie one.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

lol - those are great!!!


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

My BF got it for the them awhile ago I think from either PetSmart or PetCo.

She definitely is so proud of herself when she fetches the toys:clap:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She is so gorgeous. Such a happy looking girl.


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

american_pit13 said:


> She is so gorgeous. Such a happy looking girl.


Thanks she is a happy go lucky pup


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

she is absolutely beautiful. shes a looker alright


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments on Touche'


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

I love the shape of her head. nice


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

texpitbull2 said:


> I love the shape of her head. nice


Thank you:love2:


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

She's absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow just looking backj and she sure has started maturating since these picts.


----------

